
Amazon S3: Show me the money - bootload
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2006/11/10/amazon-s3-show-me-the-money/
======
lindsayrgwatt
S3 is one of the greatest things ever: turn capex into an operating expense.
My dream is a world of only variable expenses and the cost of starting a
company drops to almost $0...

------
ps3udo
What happens when all your data is on S3 and Amazon decides to raise their
prices ?

~~~
gibsonf1
This is exactly what StreamFocus is worried about. But, if the Amazon business
model is successful, it will be hard to stop the me-too companies from coming
in to the market. So this means there will probably be competition which means
there will be other vendors available with similar services. Switching from
one to another company in terms of coding will most likely be a very simple
thing,

------
Tichy
I noticed that the amazon stock price seems to have taken a jump of ~25% four
days ago, what was that all about - was it related to the buzz around S3 and
ECx?

------
ralph
An interesting article from smugmug but they wrote it back in November 2006.

